# Cardioversion with EP study x two



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 4, 2016)

My EP doctor has performed a cardio-version through the patient's ICD device with an EP study. I watched a webinar and the instructor was not sure what code to use and suppose to get back with me. She has not so I am reaching out to my EP coders. 92961? or 93642? or unlisted code 93799? The report states, "A single 35-joule shock from the ICD was administered to convert the patient from ventricular tachycardia to normal sinus rhythm which was successful". This was done twice and doctor states EP study with both cardio-versions. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Misty Dawn (Mar 8, 2016)

Bonnie Owen said:


> My EP doctor has performed a cardio-version through the patient's ICD device with an EP study. I watched a webinar and the instructor was not sure what code to use and suppose to get back with me. She has not so I am reaching out to my EP coders. 92961? or 93642? or unlisted code 93799? The report states, "A single 35-joule shock from the ICD was administered to convert the patient from ventricular tachycardia to normal sinus rhythm which was successful". This was done twice and doctor states EP study with both cardio-versions. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks




Use the unlisted code 93799 for the cardioversion used thru the ICD device and appropriate code for the EP study if the documentation supports EP study. 

HTH,  

Misty Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## Misty Dawn (Mar 8, 2016)

but something else to think about before you bill the cardioversion is if the doctor put the patient in VT during the ep study then you can not bill for cardioversion.  If the patient arrived in VT and doctor had to perform cardioversion thru the ICD in order to do the EP Study then you can bill it.


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 9, 2016)

*Cardioversion with EP study x 2*

Misty thank you so much. I was lost on this one.


----------



## Bonnie Owen (Mar 9, 2016)

*Cardioversion with EP study x 2*

Misty thank you so much. I was lost on this one. I wish I could let you see the report but our system does not let me copy the records.


----------



## trishafillion (Apr 21, 2020)

Misty Dawn said:


> but something else to think about before you bill the cardioversion is if the doctor put the patient in VT during the ep study then you can not bill for cardioversion.  If the patient arrived in VT and doctor had to perform cardioversion thru the ICD in order to do the EP Study then you can bill it.



Hello Misty. Where did you find the guidance that states that we can charge a Cardioversion prior to the EP Study? The only guidance that I'm finding specific is the CPT Assistant that says that we can't code During or After an EP study. I have a Cardiovascular Article that says we can, however that's not an official guideline tool, so we are stumped in finding official guidance. Do you know of any? I'm attaching a link to that article.

https://www.biosensewebster.com/documents/ReimbursementFAQ_BiosenseWebster.pdf?Cache=1%2F15%2F2018+10%3A35%3A16+AM


----------

